# What type of snake is this?



## Vala (Nov 22, 2014)

Good morning  I was watching my dogs outside this morning because I have been suspecting I had a snake in my back yard for a while now, and it took me a while but I realised I was standing next to this! 





im in queensland (laidley. Near gatton), and recently moved up here from victoria, and it doesn't really look like any of the snakes I saw down there. A keel back maybe? 
thanks you!


----------



## jongroom74 (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like a keel back ...... not sure if they are out there though ..... look up arod on the interweb great website 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vala (Nov 22, 2014)

A Thats good I thought so. Thanks for the website  hopefully it'll stay around then and get rid of some of these cane toads


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 22, 2014)

Keelback for sure.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 22, 2014)

It's a Keelback. They are everywhere at the moment.


----------



## Vala (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you all, that's good.mfirst time I've ever seen one in the flesh and just had to make sure it wasn't a rough scaled


----------

